# Help required for using Aires



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

We need some experienced help regarding Aires to try to reduce the embarrassment factor when using these for the first time. We have done a few trips to France but always stayed on municipal sites. This year probably the month of June, we want to be a bit more adventurous and use the village or town aires (we know the advice regarding autoroute aires so will stay away from them). We hope to use a mix of municipals and aires and be away for a month.

We have all the relevant books and maps as recommended on this forum which are very useful but now need some do’s and don’t’s. We know from the books (all the aires-france) ,for example that there are different types.

1)	Can we just drive on if there is space as some photos show them to be particularly crowded?
2)	In June what is the approx. latest time to arrive to expect a space?
3)	Is it obvious where to obtain tokens if necessary?
4)	Are the mechanisms for obtaining water, disposing of waste etc. easy to use and understand?
5)	Is the electric if available just for topping up batteries or are some hookups available for overnight use? We only have an 85amp leisure battery so will be travelling a lot to top up. 


What we are also trying to avoid is using the wrong disposal points for example, black and grey. Are they always obvious? 

Any other tips will be gratefully received.


Teljoy


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Teljoy

just have a go no one will have a go at you ,mose people are helpful

some park closer than you would think .

we tend to arive early afternoon but have seen vans arive at all times of day and found some there in the morning when we wake.

Tokens; we have never bought any and never had a problem

joe


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

1) yes first come, but be aware somebody may have move to empty water tanks etc but would be nearby.
2) If you want a space turn up early
3) some take money others you have to work out 
4)Yes most will have english but it easy to work out
5) you normaly only get an hour for 1-2 euro. on the free one's you all ways get somebody who hogs it. You can put a multi plug on like the French do.

I would up your battery and think about a solar panel. If you are touring then you should be okay if just stopping for the night.

Aire's are not a campsite and should not be used as one. Do not get the table and chairs out you could be told to leave. 

Most are for one night use only some have no limit.
If the place looks like a tip or you feel unsafe drive on.


Andy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

After your first night on an _Aire de Repos des Camping-Cars_ you will wonder why you worried about it!!

Just don't put up a huge awning, parasol, tables and chairs all around your MH - _ce n'est pas acceptable_!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My tips would be:
1) Read http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Aires
2) Buy All the Aires France and familiarise yourself with it before using it.
3) Don't worry, "Nike" (Just Do It!)

Dave


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

There isn't usually a problem about using a couple of chairs and small table but be careful where you place them. Often there will be a bit of grass behind the motorhome or sometimes (often!) you will put them in front of the motorhome, obviously taking care not to hinder moving traffic.

You will usually find that you are parked so close to your neighbours that there is no room for such things. Last time on the aire at Arromanche we couldn't open the habitation door fully, and neither could our neighbour! - but then the aire is free.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

The picture above was from a free aire near La Rochelle, adjacent to the beach where we stayed for 4 nights last July.

The one below shows that they can be really peacefull. This one was near Sarzou, again adjacent to the sea. It was 5 euros per night but that included electric etc.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

teljoy said:


> 1)	Can we just drive on if there is space as some photos show them to be particularly crowded?
> 2)	In June what is the approx. latest time to arrive to expect a space?
> 3)	Is it obvious where to obtain tokens if necessary?
> 4)	Are the mechanisms for obtaining water, disposing of waste etc. easy to use and understand?
> ...


1) Just drive on and claim your space - we spent the whole of June last year using aires and never had a problem finding a space. Sometimes a bit tight, but if its too crowded there will be another aire not far away.

2) From our experience we arrive early afternoon although later is fine space permitting.

3) I think out of the hundred or so aires we've used we needed tokens, maybe, 3 or 4 times. Usually available from the Mairie, tourist office, bakers, newsagent, bar etc - often a sign saying where to go. Quite a few payment service points take 1 or 2 euro coins or even a debit card, if you look in the books for 'custom' services they are often free.

4) Yep, very easy to use and understand.

5) Often available just for top up from the service point but again if the books say 'custom' for services and indicate electricity available then you may be in luck and get a free supply. Some of the larger aires have multiple electric points that are included in the daily charge.

Types of waste disposal are usually obvious although it's not uncommon to see the wrong waste put in the wrong place! And when drawing fresh water for your tank I'd give the tap a wipe with disinfectant as it's also common to see people rinsing their cassettes from the same taps.

Enjoy the freedom of using the aires and don't worry to much - you'll be an old hand within days


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

teljoy said:


> 1)	Can we just drive on if there is space as some photos show them to be particularly crowded?
> 2)	In June what is the approx. latest time to arrive to expect a space?
> 3)	Is it obvious where to obtain tokens if necessary?
> 4)	Are the mechanisms for obtaining water, disposing of waste etc. easy to use and understand?
> ...


1. Most you can just drive onto the Aires. There are some with barriers and need either a code to enter (may need to go to the TO for code) or payment (money or CC).

2. June should be ok, not too busy but popular ones do fill up quickly. We tend to arrive 11.00 onwards as people are leaving. This give us the day to explore and then push on next day. Or if tha Aire alows more than 24 hrs and we like the place gives us another day to walk etc.

3. If the Aires has a Borne, often it will say Jetons or money or CC. If Jetons will usually say where you can get these. We have a supply of different kinds.

4. Usually easy to understand. Some are Bornes, some Flot Bleu, some custom (their own design) or just free.

5. Some Aires have Electric, some just have electric points 2 or 4 at a Borne and in that case often are (now) for 50 or 55 mins. Water is dispensed for 10 mins usually so get ready first with bottles, hoses etc.

It is a good idea to have 2 leisure batteries and a solar panel to top up batteries then you are not so reliant on electric or when the fees are high at a particular Aire.

Take plenty of antiseptic wipes as some people are not too fussy about rinsing their toilets under the drinking water tap.

Most of all enjoy discovering Aires and places.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> My tips would be:
> 1) Read http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Aires
> 2) Buy All the Aires France and familiarise yourself with it before using it.
> 3) Don't worry, "Nike" (Just Do It!)
> ...


Thanks Dave. That link was really useful. I hadn't realised you had written it.

Terry


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

be aware that if you leave a gap between you and a fence etc if the aire fills up someone will try and squeeze in no 40 ft rule here ,
you will find that most of the time you will be able to work out how long you will last f site: in our case 3 days and batteries are low though now we have L E Ds we will probably last longer but we always like to go on site about once a week to empty loos fill up water & charge batteries etc a good municipal is sometimes not much more than an aire 
as someone has already said after a couple of day's you'll wonder what all the fuss was about it just feels so natural,
there are 3 distinct types of aire usage,
1/ the traveller pulls in late at night up and gone early the next morning 
2/ the visitor early off site on to the next aire park up for the day enjoy the area 
3/ the tourer spends all day on the move starts looking for somewhere to park at tea time 
a french friend gave me these classification's with the comment that most brits are type 3,
you will have a wonderfull time and your m/h will trullly come into its own


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

teljoy said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > My tips would be:
> ...


I didn't 

Think it was Pete peejay.

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> > DABurleigh said:
> ...


Oops! Must read the title next time.
Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well everyone has covered most things already but you will find that it depends where your going as to how busy it is. Coastal spots are the most popular as the French love the sea as much as we do. However there are two things you can do. Find an inland Aire which will always be quieter or follow the French example and use the Aire to fill up and dump and then find a wild camping spot and be on your own or with a few of the French who know where to go. That's what we did in fact we actively searched for the quieter out of the way spots and Aires as we have a scooter so it makes life much easier. It is possible ot have peace and quiet in France in the MH at anytime of year! Its worth downloading the Aires for you satnav as well as they are no all in the book, plus you can set your sat nav to ping when your near one so if you need a quick fill or empty you can simply pull in to the Aire.

Here is what I mean

An uncrowded scenic Aire in July (Free)










A lovely inland Free Aire in Normandy (and this was the beginning of August)










The Aire at Erquy north coast of Brittany in June by the sea. Manic! Don't think it was free either (we wildcamped on our own up the road for free)










Wild camping spot in July on the river Tarn, on our own. Great swimming









Wild spot on the Loire not far from Villandry










Wild spot in Brittany in June again on our own


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

what out Barry can creep up on you 8O 

Loddy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

loddy said:


> what out Barry can creep up on you 8O
> 
> Loddy


Ha Ha! Yep thats true and when we do creep up on you we drink all your wine!!


----------

